# Firemouth Gill Flaring



## windsoraquarium (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi there. I recently bought a pair of small Firemouths for my 55 gallon tank. I am trying to sex them, but am having a really hard time figuring out who's what. I have, however, seen both fish flare up their gills in a display of dominance... Does this mean I have 2 males?


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

No it does not - Cichlids of both sexes will flare at each other (same sex or otherwise). Infact sometimes pairs go through a very flambouyant display when preparing to spawn that can include flaring, lip-locking, body slapping, and 'ramming' (where they go head to head and almost push each other back & forth without touching necessarily).

From what I have read/seen FM's are very tough to sex - there are members here who can do it though. Hopefully they will chime in!


----------



## windsoraquarium (Apr 21, 2009)

I've also noticed that one of the FM's is being very dominant over the other, constantly attacking it. They are also young, perhaps only a bit larger than an inch. I was hoping to get a male/female pair but now worry that I may have to give the weak one away to a friend.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

At just over an inch it's really too soon to be able to sex them acurately. I would keep a close eye on them though and make sure that they don't injure each other since it sounds like they're playing rough. I'd suggest adding some driftwood rocks and tall plants to create sight breaks and this will also help define different areas in the tank to allow for distinct territories. Cichlids are very out of sight out of mind creatures so the sight breaks will allow one being chased to "disappear" and normally that will end the chase. Allowing for distinct territories will help since these guys will establish themselves as the owners of a patch of tank . Making those areas more definable helps to keep others from accidentally wandering into anothers turf and causing a conflict.

The best method for getting a pair from most new world cichlids is to buy several juvies at one time (at least six) and let them sort it out. Eventually two will pair of and start hanging around together and defending a common territory. When that happens you've got a pair that will nearly always be successful. Also once that happens it's important to remove the unpaired fish . If a tank is large enough you can leave the others in a bit longer if you wish to see if another pair forms, but normally one pair per tank is about all a 55g will be good for and the fish normally wont tollerate another pair in close proximity. If it's possible I'd go get another 4 juvies and see what happens if you really want a pair.


----------



## windsoraquarium (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I'll add that the one who is being dominated seems to want to "hang out" with the fish that its receiving the beating from. A glutton for punishment, it seems.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Sometimes the submissive fish will try to suck up to the more dominant one.

My Red point did that with the Ellioti (boss of the tank). Now they are a pair and they built a nest together and the HRP lays eggs once a month. Onky problem is they both are female. LOL

....Bill


----------

